# FERREÑAFE cumple 457 años de fundación española



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Los ferreñefanos celebraron con orgullo y júbilo sus 457 aniversario. La ciudad de la doble fe fue fundada por Alonso Osorio en 1550, orden que fue dada por Francisco Pizarro, motivo por el cual el día de ayer la población se congregó en la Plaza de Armas para festejar el día principal de la ciudad. El alcalde de Ferreñafe, William Cabrejos Requejo, indicó que la ciudad ha dado un gran cambio gracias a las obras que se han realizado durante los once meses de su gestión, tal como es la electrificación del sector Fala 1 y Fala 2, el mismo que tiene una inversión de 765 mil soles y que beneficiará a 600 personas que desde hace 45 años vienen esperando. Mencionó que Promo Libro donó 1500 libros, los cuales se han entregado a 22 unidades vecinales, y que tiene como finalidad fomentar el hábito de la lectura en la población. Durante el evento se condecoró a Genaro Vélez como Huésped Ilustre de la ciudad, quien indicó que apoyará en el desarrollo de la sociedad mediante la electrificación en zonas rurales.

MAS DATOS
Se reconoció el esfuerzo de Cenobio Piscoya Barrera, Isaura Barrea Romero, José Pablo Capìtán, al funcionario de Distriluz, José Chancafe Guerrero y al gerente general de Ensa, Agapito Fernández Baldes. FEREÑAFE. Los ferreñefanos celebraron con orgullo y júbilo sus 457 aniversario. La ciudad de la doble fe fue fundada por Alonso Osorio en 1550, orden que fue dada por Francisco Pizarro, motivo por el cual el día de ayer la población se congregó en la Plaza de Armas para festejar el día principal de la ciudad. El alcalde de Ferreñafe, William Cabrejos Requejo, indicó que la ciudad ha dado un gran cambio gracias a las obras que se han realizado durante los once meses de su gestión, tal como es la electrificación del sector Fala 1 y Fala 2, el mismo que tiene una inversión de 765 mil soles y que beneficiará a 600 personas que desde hace 45 años vienen esperando. Mencionó que Promo Libro donó 1500 libros, los cuales se han entregado a 22 unidades vecinales, y que tiene como finalidad fomentar el hábito de la lectura en la población. Durante el evento se condecoró a Genaro Vélez como Huésped Ilustre de la ciudad, quien indicó que apoyará en el desarrollo de la sociedad mediante la electrificación en zonas rurales.

MAS DATOS
Se reconoció el esfuerzo de Cenobio Piscoya Barrera, Isaura Barrea Romero, José Pablo Capìtán, al funcionario de Distriluz, José Chancafe Guerrero y al gerente general de Ensa, Agapito Fernández Baldes. FEREÑAFE. Los ferreñefanos celebraron con orgullo y júbilo sus 457 aniversario. La ciudad de la doble fe fue fundada por Alonso Osorio en 1550, orden que fue dada por Francisco Pizarro, motivo por el cual el día de ayer la población se congregó en la Plaza de Armas para festejar el día principal de la ciudad. El alcalde de Ferreñafe, William Cabrejos Requejo, indicó que la ciudad ha dado un gran cambio gracias a las obras que se han realizado durante los once meses de su gestión, tal como es la electrificación del sector Fala 1 y Fala 2, el mismo que tiene una inversión de 765 mil soles y que beneficiará a 600 personas que desde hace 45 años vienen esperando. Mencionó que Promo Libro donó 1500 libros, los cuales se han entregado a 22 unidades vecinales, y que tiene como finalidad fomentar el hábito de la lectura en la población. Durante el evento se condecoró a Genaro Vélez como Huésped Ilustre de la ciudad, quien indicó que apoyará en el desarrollo de la sociedad mediante la electrificación en zonas rurales.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

las fotos no son mias son de un tal ferreñafano pipiriguas


----------



## MaxParis (Oct 28, 2006)

qué tal luz! que bonita ciudad


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

La iglesia ferreñafana es muy bella :drool:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

OMG!!! La iglesia Ferreñafana s muy bella ... se nota q le ha hecho un Xtreme Make Over .. xq antes staba descuidada, ahora sta un anís x la ultima foto posteada, y las muestras d orfebrería Sicán m han dejao babeando.

Salu2 Cibert!!!


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ferreñafe...su catedral realmente es linda pero la ciudad en si es TRANQUILAZAaaaaaaaaaa......pero es una ciudad limpia...y bella.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*Muy linda ciudad*

Me gustaron mucho las fotos muy lindas y sobretodo que es una ciudad muy tranquila


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Felicitaciones a la "ciudad de la doble fe" por su modernización y otros logros. Qué linda la iglesia, e impresionante su orfebrería. Y qué bien que siga tranquila, mientras se pueda porque es parte de su encanto. 

Gracias por la nota, cibert, ¡cuídate!!! :cheers1:


----------



## Leoj Amocich (Nov 6, 2011)

Felicidades a la tierra de la doble fe, que ya se acerca un nuevo aniversario más.


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

Muy lindas tanto la ciudad como las fotos.


----------

